# Middlesex Hospital & Chapel - London



## Midnight (Dec 29, 2008)

Here is somewhere visited with Winchester, Silverstealth, Wraith, RA and Pixielulu.

The Middlesex Hospital was a hospital in the Fitzrovia area of London, England. The first Middlesex Hospital opened in 1745 as the Middlesex Infirmary in Windmill Street, London W1, named after the county of Middlesex. The Infirmary started with 18 beds to provide medical treatment for the poor. Funding came from subscriptions and in 1747, the hospital became the first in England to add 'lying-in' (maternity) beds.

The foundation stone for the second Middlesex Hospital, located on Mortimer Street, was laid in 1755 by the then President of the Hospital, the Earl of Northumberland and was opened in 1757 as The Middlesex Hospital. The Hospital was Incorporated by Act of Parliament in 1836, allowing it various benefits as a charity.

Over the years, extra wings were added but in 1924, it was decided that the building was about to collapse and something had to be done. The Duke of York, later King George VI, visited the Hospital to lay the foundation stone of the new building, on 26 June 1928. He returned to the Hospital on 29 May 1935 to open the new building. The Hospital had been completely rebuilt, on the same site and in stages, without being closed at any stage, paid for by more than £1 million of donations from members of the public.

In 1992 the St. Peter's Hospitals were closed down and moved into new accommodation in the Middlesex Hospital, which itself was merged with University College London (UCL) Hospital in 1994. The Middlesex closed in December 2005. The main Hospital building in Mortimer Street was sold to developer Project Abbey (Guernsey) Ltd for £110m to finance the UCL Hospital PFI scheme on Euston Road, and was demolished in the spring of 2008. Some of the peripheral buildings remain, and have been renovated for other uses by UCL or the NHS.

The building was used just before it was demolished in the film Eastern Promises. Its name in ths film was changed to "Trafalgar Hospital" using an inscription matching the style and apparent age of the old legend above the main door.


----------



## Neosea (Dec 29, 2008)

The chapel is cool, thanks for the photos


----------



## clebby (Jan 1, 2009)

thats one hell of a church!

nice work


----------



## ukmayhem (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice Job Guys


----------



## fire*fly (Jan 1, 2009)

that church is very opulent, but I enjoyed the tiles of the hospital much more....is that odd or what 
Great pictures, thank you


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 1, 2009)

The chapel is absolutely gorgeous. Stunning decoration...especially love the blue and gold. Great pics, Midnight.


----------



## Cosmicmoon (Jan 1, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> The chapel is absolutely gorgeous. Stunning decoration...especially love the blue and gold. Great pics, Midnight.



Agreed. Some great shots there. I might have to visit this place sometime just for the chapel!


----------



## smileysal (Jan 1, 2009)

WOW, that chapel is just beautiful. All that marble, and gold, and everything. Words can't describe it, it's just a beautiful building.

Excellent pics mate,

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## gaara (Jan 1, 2009)

So stunningly beautiful...


----------



## Midnight (Jan 7, 2009)

smileysal said:


> WOW, that chapel is just beautiful. All that marble, and gold, and everything. Words can't describe it, it's just a beautiful building.
> 
> Excellent pics mate,
> 
> ...



Sorry mate the place has been demo'ed


----------



## chelle (Jan 8, 2009)

*Excellant*

In my opinion,the chapel set is your best work to date for me....the points of sunlight in some of the shots is brill.

regards Stu


----------



## nickyw_uk (May 2, 2009)

Please tell me that the chapel hasn't been demolished!


----------



## frantastic (May 2, 2009)

Lovely, just lovely. Please feel free to throw metaphorical bricks at me if my ignorance offends...but is that Blackpool Tower in one of the shots?


----------



## Richard Davies (May 3, 2009)

That lift panel looks odd with all the floors only accessable with a key.


----------



## Midnight (May 17, 2009)

Was a service lift mate, as far as i know, the chapel hasnt been demoed but the rest of the hospital has, and was part of a multi million pound scheme where the parts demoed were recycled and the church was kept in a bubble to keep it from being damaged. The ceiling itself was 24k gold tiles. Which were taken down during the demo to ensure their safety as it is a listed part of the building. To be totally honest i was in total awe when i was in there, and to think others will get to see it in years to come makes me happy


----------



## freebird (May 17, 2009)

Thank heavens for that! That chapel looks really beautiful!


----------



## Black Shuck (May 17, 2009)

Totally superior shots mate. It would have been a travesty if the Chapel had been Demolishd. At least it will be kept for future generations.


----------



## TuningHouse (May 17, 2009)

Amazing Shots - loving the huge metal door on the chapel !!


----------



## klempner69 (May 17, 2009)

Midnight had a good teacher


----------

